# Trying to steal dogs



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

I heard on the Nottingham news today, that 2 different woman, had experienced some men trying to steal their dogs while they were out walking near Rutland village, one woman had 3 dogs with her on leads and a man grabbed her from behind, while another tried to take the leads out of her hands, when she wouldn't let go one man put a knife to her throat, she screamed and the cowards ran off, the police are warning women to go out in two's if you can and be vigilant what is around you


----------

